# MuayThaiStuff.com ---- legit??



## zoso

Just wondering if anyone here has experience with this website and whether you recieved good customer service from them??


----------



## denmyos

I use http://www.fightstuff.uk.com/, excelent service, and fast shipping at low rates.


----------



## grado

no, never buy anything from them before, so many site sell muay thai stuff.


----------



## egg

I purchased a pair of shorts from them.

Although their policy states that "if paid by Paypal, the item will be shipped the next day," I received the email confirming my shipping 5 days later.

Even worse is that I didn't receive the item after 2 weeks so I emailed them.

Received my reply on the same day telling me that it was actually shipped 5 days after I received that ******** email.

Bottom line is, the shorts are pretty good quality, the stitching is just a LITTLE LITTLE dodgy but it's very good. I suppose customer service is great as well considering I received a reply so quickly.


----------



## Nibla

Same here, took about a week to ship because they apparently didn't have gloves in stock. Only told after a email though, and had to chase them up. Apart from local post service being lazy (not the site's fault), it all turned up. about 3 weeks later..


----------



## denmyos

At this time of year every package takes longe to arrive.
Mine was held up at Hongkok and then danish customes for another 8 days.
So in the end it took almost 3 weeks to arrive, instead of the normal 7-8 days from Thailand.


----------



## Nibla

Oops, my order was from muay thai fighting. Sorry MTS.


----------



## Jaspthecat

I have used them a number of times without issue.  IIRC out of stock stuff is made to order and comes straight from Thailand hence the delay.

I'm also a big fan of http://www.muaythai-fighting.com/


----------



## zoso

got my gloves, they look the real deal!

Cheers all


----------



## zoso

despite them being 16's; AND having small hands, the tips of my fingers still poke out a little bit when i put them on...do i just have to wear them in abit??

Also, the twins logo on the wrist strap is in a shiny plastic material rather than cloth which suprised me abit.

These are the BGVL-3 model


----------



## Jaspthecat

zoso said:


> despite them being 16's; AND having small hands, the tips of my fingers still poke out a little bit when i put them on...do i just have to wear them in abit??
> 
> Also, the twins logo on the wrist strap is in a shiny plastic material rather than cloth which suprised me abit.
> 
> These are the BGVL-3 model



All of the Twins equipment now comes with the shiny plastic label.

The glove inner will expand as they get worn in.


----------



## zoso

I see.


Forgive me - I'm a noob


----------



## KristaC

The website is legit i can confirm you that as an exporter myself. The shop is based in Thailand. So the reason products might be delay is because the products you're ordering are not currently in stock. Most shops from Thailand will guarantee to ship with in 2-3 days. For out of stock item, the company might take up to 3 weeks or might be more to order from each factory.


----------

